# T3 Exec vs T3 Lux



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

Looking to order a T3 Exec or Lux
Price diff between Lux and Exec pkg is $5700, which pays for:

"... 20" Pikes Peak alloy wheels; heated, multi-function steering wheel; heated rear seats; keyless access with push-button start; Park Distance Control (PDC) with front and rear proximity sensors; Dynaudio® premium sound system"

Questions:
- Can the heated steering wheel be ordered separately if one choses the Lux pkg?
- Are the functions (other than heat) different on the steering wheel lux vs exec?
- Is the keyless push-button also a remote starter?


TDI vs gas? I drive about 15k/year. 
How many miles of TDI driving until price point is about even given the diff in price.
Also, other than the obvious mpg diff, what are the pros/cons of the treg in tdi vs gas?


Thanks!
Tony


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

testradav said:


> TDI vs gas? I drive about 15k/year.
> How many miles of TDI driving until price point is about even given the diff in price.
> Also, other than the obvious mpg diff, what are the pros/cons of the treg in tdi vs gas?
> 
> ...


I can't answer your other questions, but you will go further on a tank of diesel then you will gas. I think it will average out to be a better buy imo. The TDI gets better mileage as it breaks in, the gas stays the same more or less or could get worse. I drove gas before getting my TDI and I will not go back to a gas one unless I really had to. The torque is awesome!


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

testradav said:


> Questions:
> - Can the heated steering wheel be ordered separately if one choses the Lux pkg?
> - Are the functions (other than heat) different on the steering wheel lux vs exec?
> - Is the keyless push-button also a remote starter?


- I am not positive, but I believe the heated steering wheel is only on the Hybrid. I have read where there may be information out there saying it is on the Executive and come to find out it is not. You cannot add later as VW not only offers items in packages. No more individual options. I personally believe this is not a good change for VW as they have always been known for getting as many or as few options as you want.
- Functions are the same on either package.
- Keyless start is only that. No remote start with remote control.

Great vehicle! You will not regret getting one, just get what you want as you cannot add later!


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

jasonmallory said:


> - I am not positive, but I believe the heated steering wheel is only on the Hybrid. I have read where there may be information out there saying it is on the Executive and come to find out it is not. You cannot add later as VW not only offers items in packages. No more individual options. I personally believe this is not a good change for VW as they have always been known for getting as many or as few options as you want.
> - Functions are the same on either package.
> - Keyless start is only that. No remote start with remote control.
> 
> Great vehicle! You will not regret getting one, just get what you want as you cannot add later!


Yeah, it's all in packages

side note: pics of your hybrid? :beer:


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

testradav said:


> Questions:
> - Can the heated steering wheel be ordered separately if one choses the Lux pkg?
> - Are the functions (other than heat) different on the steering wheel lux vs exec?
> - Is the keyless push-button also a remote starter?


1. No, there are no stand alone options on any trims except the tow package.
2. The functions are the same besides heat. Someone else mentioned only on Hybrid--the hybrid gets heat and electric column. The exec has heat only.
3. No, keyless entry and push-button start only.

BTW, most ppl will say go for TDI--better mileage, torque and most likely resale value.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

veedubmac said:


> 1. No, there are no stand alone options on any trims except the tow package.
> 2. The functions are the same besides heat. Someone else mentioned only on Hybrid--the hybrid gets heat and electric column. The exec has heat only.
> 3. No, keyless entry and push-button start only.
> 
> BTW, most ppl will say go for TDI--better mileage, torque and most likely resale value.


Went through this same dilemma since I have owned both gas and V10 TDI. You can get a VR6 Exec for less than a TDI Lux. There is a 2500 rebate on gas Lux and 3000 on the gas Exec. It will take you about 5 years and probably more to recoup the cost in higher mpg of the diesel, specially now that diesel fuel cost at least 10cents/gal more than premium here in SC. Northern states are more for some reason. Also diesel fuel prices will only get more expensive since the liberals in our govt. are promoting electric cars and not clean diesel. BTW, other than mileage, performance of both engines are similar, but you notice the turbo pushing you against the seat as you accelerate but you're not really going any faster. I tow quite a bit and have found that the VR6 is adequate but nothing towed like my V10 TDI. Kicking myself for selling the V10.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonmallory said:


> I personally believe this is not a good change for VW as they have always been known for getting as many or as few options as you want.


Actually they haven't been known for that. They have offered packages which contain certain options for many years now.

OP, I would go for the Exec. Heated rear seats, Dynaudio and the keyless start are nice options. Our 2008 Lux Plus has the options and we are happy we found one with these options on the used market. Dynaudio is really nice. Our daughter thanks us for the heated rear seats and also for her own climate controls in back. 

Heated steering wheel I could do without as I don't notice anything different when it is on.


----------



## crzytrg (Apr 27, 2006)

Actually, the difference is much more than that today. Given the low stock of Exec, dealers are not reducing the price that much (or is some cases, nothing).

In my case, if I want it a EXEC TDI, they wanted full MSRP, for the EXEC gas, nothing available, LUX TDI, $1500 off. LUX gas, $4000 off.

Yes, I miss the stereo and the 20' wheels, but it was too much for that


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

crzytrg said:


> Actually, the difference is much more than that today. Given the low stock of Exec, dealers are not reducing the price that much (or is some cases, nothing).
> 
> In my case, if I want it a EXEC TDI, they wanted full MSRP, for the EXEC gas, nothing available, LUX TDI, $1500 off. LUX gas, $4000 off.
> 
> Yes, I miss the stereo and the 20' wheels, but it was too much for that


$5900 premium for the Exec is not a good value. KESSY was the only thing I really wanted in that package, maybe the 20" wheels. Just got a message from my dealer this morning, VW said they are not taking orders for EXEC models. 2500 rebate on LUX VR6 still available in SE region.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

jrtouareg said:


> Just got a message from my dealer this morning, VW said they are not taking orders for EXEC models.



I wonder what's up with that? Demand seems to be greater than supply. 


Value is going to be in the eye of the beholder, but I will say that I've enjoyed each and every option on the Executive. Didn't think I would say that.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

jrtouareg said:


> $5900 premium for the Exec is not a good value.


Agreed. Not going to sell well no matter how many options, etc. at that price. It's all perception. The hybrid is another matter...


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

The Hybrid makes no sense to me other then the motor in it. The hybrid system does nothing great for mileage as the it is about the same mileage as the TDI and the TDI will get better the older it gets. I see no compelling reason for the Hybrid other then the motor it's self. They should have just made the model w/o the Hybrid BS.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeti35 said:


> The Hybrid makes no sense to me other then the motor in it. The hybrid system does nothing great for mileage as the it is about the same mileage as the TDI and the TDI will get better the older it gets. I see no compelling reason for the Hybrid other then the motor it's self. They should have just made the model w/o the Hybrid BS.



Agreed. I would never buy a hybrid. Our liberals (Mr. Obama) is pushing hybrids and electric cars. He even said yesterday on tv that he doesn't care about the price of oil going up. WTF? 

My wish is a TDI Lux w/KESSY. Not too much to ask.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Would not get a hybrid at this time...just think VW has it priced accordingly unlike the Exec.


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

Test drive the TDI if you haven't already. I drove both gas and diesel a couple times and really fell for the diesel. Getting better than 28 hwy at about 3000 miles now. 

Lux vs. Exec is a tough call...pricey option that Exec but I don't hear anybody complaining once they take delivery. Getting a dealer to actually deliver one to you is half the battle. But Lux is a nice compromise...on the wallet too.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

STR3T said:


> Test drive the TDI if you haven't already. I drove both gas and diesel a couple times and really fell for the diesel. Getting better than 28 hwy at about 3000 miles now.
> 
> Lux vs. Exec is a tough call...pricey option that Exec but I don't hear anybody complaining once they take delivery. Getting a dealer to actually deliver one to you is half the battle. But Lux is a nice compromise...on the wallet too.


I've owned the V10TDI, V8, and VR6. When the dealer recieved their first 11 TDI Lux, they called me and let me drive it home for a long 3 day weekend and was impressed as well so I'm pretty familiar with all the Touaregs. I've been spoiled by having keyless start on all my Touaregs and even my wife's Mazda CX-9 has keyless start; but I will not pay $5900 extra for it. Now if it had air susp.(which I had in all my Touaregs), that's another story.


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

I seriously wanted the Dyn in the Exec...but really didn't have a big need/desire for the other options. I did put a deposit down on an Exec initially but the dealer didn't deliver. So I dumped that dealer and the next dealer...he was too lazy to search far/wide for an Exec but quickly found a Lux he said he could acquire and promised rear DVD install, no problem.

So I opted for the Lux and really haven't looked back. I do hope I never get into an Exec and hear the Dyn's sound difference!

I'm sure I would've enjoyed both keyless and, by others comments, the heated steering wheel, especially with the winter we've had. But I'm not sad I didn't spend the extra $$$ on the Exec. It was probably, for me, the right decision. The Dyn in my CC was not worth $6k (it was only $1k)...so that helped my decision process.

But personallly, I think both Exec and Lux should come with more "tech" or comfort features at their respective prices.

When comparing the FX35 and it's fully loaded options that the Lux doesn't have (at a higher price): dual zone temp, dual DVD rear headrest, tow package, crossbars, 1st aid kit, splash guards, Bose 11 speaker, parking sensors...was a hard choice for me initially, especially when I stared at the features and pricing between them on paper. 

It really was no contest on features for the Infinity and at lower cost. Of course, you lose towing capacity, cargo room, torque, pano, German engineering, TDI, etc. w/ the FX.

We have an employee discount that really should've pushed me to the FX...I'm reliving it :facepalm:

However, having driven both vehicles a number of times, both my wife(!) and I chose the TDI over the FX. 

I think had I bought the FX...I would've continued to have buyers remorse every time I saw an Egg drive by. I've seen plenty of FX35's on the hwy since and even though I do dig their styling...I never think I'm missing out on something I could've had when I see them.

I really (like seriously really) enjoy driving the TDI Lux. To me, just feels like great match has been accomplished with the 8-speed, diesel engine's power, weight, handling, etc. I wish it had a few more features (especially a nice HUD and better sound). But I haven't kept a car for more than 2-3 years in the past 6 yrs. I really feel like I'll happily drive this one for a good 5-6 years, and barring any major issues, maybe longer than that.


----------

